# deodexing?



## Boomchadda (Sep 24, 2011)

What Is that? How is my phone different after its done to my phone? What are the benefits and drawbacks?


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Boomchadda said:


> What Is that? How is my phone different after its done to my phone? What are the benefits and drawbacks?


Here is a link that has the answer for you. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-hacks/18275-what-deodexed.html


----------



## Boomchadda (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the link I appreciate it.


----------

